# What was Your 1st ever Compound Bow?



## danreid27

Mine was a Bear Black Bear/ 50# Pull...many moons ago.. imp:


----------



## danreid27




----------



## danreid27

Ooooops!...1st pic, not second.
Nowadays guys WARF 'em.


----------



## carlosii

Mine was a PSE with many cables and pulleys. I think the riser was cast iron.


----------



## kballer1

PSE & Astro 4 wheelers, 1970.


----------



## pman

Browning Rage (I think...).


----------



## robinfly

Hoyt Easton Ram Hunter


----------



## eaglecaps

Bear Black Bear, purchased at Len Cardinale's Butts and Bows in Belleville, New Jersey in 1982 i think.


----------



## eliminat16

Bear cub


----------



## Beartraxx

Pearson renegade.


----------



## JPiniewski

Darton Falcon. Early to mid-80's.

Missed a lot of deer with that bow.


----------



## heli-m hunter

Hear whitetail hunter


----------



## leoncrandall74

Oneida Eagle 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## chris51992

My Grandad bought 11 year old me a Hoyt Havoctec. Back in 2003.. I think. Not necessarily historical, but it changed my life! Been hooked since.


----------



## danreid27

Congrats Chris.....Archery Rocks! :guitarist2:


----------



## Trackercasey

Darton Falcon mid 80s Bought used from a friend.


----------



## arrowchucker222

1974 Allen compound. Killed my first deer with it.
Then I moved up to a 1975 Jennings!!! It still shoots fine.
Arrowchucker out


----------



## bearmike

jennings arrowstar


----------



## rn3

PSE Proficiency


----------



## Repete34

Mathews Z lite and used it up until this year!


----------



## cyclegeo

Bear blacktail hunter (even cheaper than the whitetail ) 1979


----------



## artemisw

PSE MACH 6 

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 MI MAX 2 發送


----------



## Adam M

This old Carroll is my first compound, which I found a few years ago. I'm still looking for an upper limb or a set of limbs for it to finish a restoration on it tho, so if anyone knows of or has anything...


----------



## wingmanbobone

Jennings Super T Hunter 1974


----------



## TJ Dutch

Bear Whitetail hunter in the late 70's


----------



## Hoytarcher62

bear blacktail , basically the white tail without the extra wheels . secondhand in the mid 70,s


----------



## Mustangtc65

White bear bow. Cant remember the model , but was a youth bow with a bronze medallion,


----------



## mshockey

Mustangtc65 said:


> White bear bow. Cant remember the model , but was a youth bow with a bronze medallion,


Sounds like you had the Mini Magnum. My younger brother started with one of those.


----------



## dcalvert

Carols 30% 1980 ish


----------



## MGS5757

Early 80's Bear Pronghorn?


----------



## 918OKIE

Bear black bear hunter


----------



## Carpenter2

Proline force ll magnum from Loveland archery Lake Geneva Wi.


----------



## jdranch

Jennings t-star2


----------



## jlytle

Diamond Iceman


----------



## Shane_b22

Parker Sidekick XP. Loved it even though it was just a youth bow. Wish I would've kept it


----------



## rapids

PSE Edge.


----------



## tread lightly

I shot my 1st deer with this bow on a Pearl Harbor afternoon many moons ago. I don't even know the make or model of the bow. but I took the buck with a 2117 Easton arrow tipped with a Muzzy 115 BH. This is the only pic I have of that bow with a 38 lb. post-spawn carp. Then I switched over to a recurve fpr bowfishing.


----------



## ChrisG45

Darton sl-50 I think it was

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dre3181

my first compound was an Pearson


----------



## htieknilrac

Currently in the pursuit of my first one! Any recommendations?


----------



## htieknilrac

Planning on purchasing my first one soon, any suggestions?


----------



## 716 Archerj

Bear Black Bear. Remember those days when all bows had steel teardrop cables, short Dacron strings, and plastic draw modules and 200fps was SMOKIN FAST? Somehow, we still killed deer.


----------



## BTinnin

Mission journey


----------



## Peacemakr45

First compound was a second (possibly 3rd) hand 1977 Jennings Super T Target. It was my dads, he got a new Bear Whitetail hunter, gave me the Jennings and about 3 months later blew the limbs during a league shoot on the Bear. I'm still shooting the Jennings Super T and switch off with a 1982 PSE Laser Magnum (my first new bought compound). Those bows gave me more trophies and medals and awards than I could ever hope to count.


----------



## amster51

Jennings Super T 60#


----------



## chinewalk

1974 wood riser Jennings. Killed a bunch of deer with it and still have it.


----------



## Jamdiamo923

myles keller legend magnum bow


----------



## Steelsearchin2

'79 Jennings, made the year I was born. Finding used LH bows was tough 25-30 years ago! I shot a bunch of bunnies and woodchucks with it for a few years before upgrading to a newer rig.


----------



## tcking1953

martin Kam Act 1974 or 5

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## packgoat

Martin warthog, all wood with round wheels. Was smooth, quiet and SLOW!! Watched a kid steal it from my truck, replaced it with a Hoyt pro vantage, revolutionary as it has no metal cable but was all strings. And 48" long.


----------



## BenRT

High Country 4Runner. I miss that thing, actually.


----------



## stonewall1

Bear "Sun Bear" as a kid, then a browning youth bow of some sort (shot first deer), then browning bridger (bought on clearance when i was 13 and used until about 30)


----------



## archer_nm

PSE Citation 1975 or 76


----------



## Registered User

Martin, Ted Nugent Gonzo Safari


----------



## GulfDweller

Mathews Reezen


----------



## cwmoss

My first compound was a Hoyt. I got it in the early to mid 80's. I can't remember the model and have been searching to try and find what it was.


----------



## jonnybravo

My first was a PSE Stinger X. I use my left and right hands for different activities (throw right, write left, shoot pool left). I thought I would be right handed shooting a bow so I bought a normal RH one. Turns out I shoot left .


----------



## travis941

Parker buckshot

Sent from my LG-M327 using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## Holo

*Bear Flare*

Bear Flare (mid 80's).
I think it was ordered from the Cabela's catalog. 
I didn't know of any good archery shops back then.


----------



## Lanesdad

Jeffery Archery compound. They are strictly traditional bows these days.


----------



## huteson2us2

First compound was a Bear Polar LTD. It was so bad that I went back to a recurve bows for a couple of more years until I bought a Carroll and stuck with compounds since. If the carroll had a shelf cut past center, had a aluminumin riser and 452x strings. I would still be shooting it. Loved the grip.


----------



## wolf2022

Diamond infinite edge, solid hunting bow.


----------



## peteo

A Browning Explorer. 4 wheeler.


----------



## wv hoyt man

Bear Whitetail Hunter


----------



## Rodh88

Bear Whitetail


----------



## Twisted Reflex

Bear Whitetail II. Still have it for my kids when they can draw it.


----------



## Siggy

I believe it was a Hoyt. Not sure since its been around 25 years since I used it.


----------



## Deaddeerdown

Mine was a Whitetail Hunter ll no sights a rubber rest or plastic whichever material it was a 3 finger tab and a armed guard all kinds of arrows and Broadhead combinations I can hit all sizes of prey.


----------



## siabowhunter

Proline, Point Blank.


----------



## twayne

Used PSE Carol with Keller pendulum sight and original whisker rest. Easton XX75 arrows muzzy broadheads helped me drop my 1st bow kill at 15yr old.


----------



## wwjanuary

Bear Whitetail Hunter


----------



## Eurostadt

Hoyt Rambo. Saw the movie, went out and bought one.


----------



## Jakeh2607

Parker Wildfire


----------



## Bearbrian

Hoyt prohawk. Didn’t get started until I was 30!


----------



## B-Nads

PSE Lightning. Had it as a gift from a good hunting friend.


----------



## Rrat

trail master


----------



## Hunt76

First ever was a bear. That wAs 30 years ago


----------



## gumboman

Mine was a Carrol Compound target model in 1977. Man was I proud of that bow. Later I bought the first two wheeler for hunting. It was a Jennings. The original Allen compound was still in general use at that time.


----------



## Sagitto

Hoyt had a subsidiary company. They produced less expensive compounds. I forget the name, but that was my first compound back in the early 200s.


----------



## OK Cowboy

A cheap, plain bear compound bow in 1983. It came with 6 wooden arrows. 3 had single blade broadheads, and 3 target arrows. Once I could pull it back, I use hay bails as a backstop. My second bow was the Bear Whitetail Hunter which I replaced 5 years ago. I had that thing maxed out to 80lb draw, and shot it with fingers and no glove or tab. I could hit grapefruit at 40 yards, and had a few kills of copper head snakes and tree rats out to 40 yards. I had crazy bad luck with that bow on deer from a dented arrow going low to hitting a twig in front of a bedded buck that caused the arrow to go straight up. I feel like I am cheating with my Bowtech Carbon Icon now set at 73lbs and 30" draw.


----------



## NebraskaArcher

Browning Badger.


----------



## Tipe

Bear Assault


----------



## Doublea17

Martin Lynx bought it spring of 86


----------



## Bowshtr400

Bear Whitetail 2 bought in 86 or 87.I still have it.


----------



## Biggreendiesel

Fred Bear panda bear. 40 years ago now....


----------



## TSA

Parker Phoenix 34, Hoping to upgrade soon!


----------



## skeeter33

Martin O'rein


----------



## Boogan1

My first compound bow was a PSE Scamp. The selling point was that as I grew we could take the bow back in and they could just change the limbs and cables and the bow could grow with me. Well that didn't catch on and when I went back two years later, none of the parts were available. The dealer felt bad that he had sold us this concept then PSE didn't follow through so he bought the bow back for what we paid for it and I purchased a PSE Phaser II. I shot that bow for several years until 1985 when my dad opened his own archery shop and became a Hoyt dealer. My first Hoyt was a Spectra 5000. I shot it for a year or so until the Provantage FPS plus came out. I shot the FPS plus as my personal bow for a lot of years but by that time was a shooter for the shop and Hoyt Pro staff so I shot whatever the new bow that year was at all the 3d shoots. For indoor I shot a Provantage carbon plus which I still have and shoot. My next bow upgrade was a Hoyt defiant. I shot that bow until the Xtec came out then upgraded again. The last Hoyt I bought was a Vector turbo. I still had my Xtec and the Vector when my house was burglarized in June and they stole them both. Now I am shopping for my next Hoyt. Anxious to see what the changes are for 2020.


----------



## shodid

Currently shopping for my first compound bow ever. Soo.. much to learn. Overwhelmed! :mg:


----------



## CASHMONEY

PSE fire flight


----------



## Old Gold Eagle

Browning Explorer II from the early 1980's.


----------



## NC mark

Jennings 4 wheeler circa 1975?


----------



## lungbuster601

Bear Whitetail II


----------



## Blakelok

Mathews Z3


----------



## CountMein505

1982 Jennings Mag -T. #60 ..30"..steel cable / dacron string. Shooting 2018 xx75 .145 g. Bear BH .pass through elk @ 30 yards


----------



## Darkvador

Indian Stalker 1980


----------



## 570archer55

Jennings Model T


----------



## pseshooter300

Pse Bandit I still have it in storage I think anyways that was a long time ago but I still remember shooting it sure was fun


----------



## FREESPOOL1

Golden Eagle


----------



## cdw

bear whitetail hunter ll


----------



## Deo Vindice

york hunter


----------



## 180orbust

Jennings...dont know what model


----------



## arcticanoj123xx

2012 PSE Revenge 60lb, black. Still looks good today.


----------



## String Bender

Bear Kodiak Magnum compound bow. I worked in an orchard to save the money and bought it from Bowhunters Discount Warehouse. That was a long time ago.


----------



## Bucks Spirit

My first compound bow was 1988 brand new in the box leftover bought in 1989 Browning excellerator 50-60 lb.. Bought it completely set up ,sight , stabalizer,bow mount quiver and one dz. 2018 gamegetter arrows with field points. Cost me $137.00. LL Bean gave me a deal and a half. I still have the receipt and the bow an all. The bow still looks like new. I took very good care of my baby and gave her alot of exercise . I retired her after 13 years and a mathews legacy. Now waiting for my APA King Cobra to arrive.


----------



## ragough96

Mission, can't remember which model but it had all the draw lengths a person could ask for.


----------



## dlarcher

first new compound was a jennings forked lightning in the later 70's,followed by a bear blackbear in 82 and a whole lot more after that!!


----------



## JSHart

Jennings T model killed first deer with at 12ish... before that it was some sorta bear bow with metal riser in which limbs slid in and out of.


----------



## gbvans

Martin Archery Lynx back in '86. Kept for about 6 months and then bought the first of several Golden Eagles.


----------



## jbruchak

Jennings


----------



## M1dwally

Martin Cougar Magnum, cracked 3 cast risers as I recall before buying my first machined riser Mathews.


----------



## T4halo

Bear Whitetail. Dad bought us each one in 1979. Used it for a year and we went back to trad archery.

T4


----------



## GA_FL

#50lb Bear Whitetail II in 1999


----------



## bowdy 65

Browning Cobra


----------



## Green River

1989 Fred Bear, Black Bear. Had a hand full of borrowed mismatched arrows and a bale of straw with a a paper plate to shoot at in my parents back yard on Forest Street. Had big dreams of traveling the world hunting deer, bear, elk, moose and sheep, not to mention the world championship of target archery (is there even such a thing?). I no longer have the bow but the dreams are still alive and well! Best $75 I ever spent!


----------



## Icon

Diamond Infinity Edge


----------



## Hickerbilly1

Proline Cyclone Force 2. Bought at [email protected] Archery . Was 8 yrs. old. Shot my first deer with it when I was 12.


----------



## Jchase90

My first compound was a Fred Bear Brave if you call that a real compound bow. Then, I moved to a Hoyt youth compound bow. I can't remember the exact name. When I grew out of that bow, I bought a Reflex Growler with money I made from mowing yards one summer. That relationship was short lived. I quickly went to a Hoyt Vectrix when I started working at the local bow shop. The addiction has grown since. LOL


----------



## Ack19

Sportsman's Warehouse brand Patriot 2!


----------



## mgorm16640

Jeannings Black Lightning in 1993. Still have it and shoot it once in a while. bought it used for 50.00 bucks, how things have changed.


----------



## wdchk

Bear Brown Bear. Big clunky wood riser. I loved it, though. Took it apart a couple years ago when hearing about warf bows, and then found out it was not a good model for warfing.


----------



## ndbowhunter716

Hoyt Game Getter Jr in brown camo. Got it in 1991 when I was ten.


----------



## RealDakota

1978 Allen Speedster, then 1973-4 Allen Black and Brown Hunters.


----------



## vincenthanna

PSE Phaser II with an overdraw.


----------



## johnetzel

XI Legend Magnum. I think it was around 1990. Wish I would have kept it for sentimental value.


----------



## grander

1992 PSE Intruder then a 1999 PSE Durango Bullwhip


----------



## PAlilBone

Darton Pro3000


----------



## Acezhi

Bear Whitetail Hunter 1980's


----------



## Barebow525

Whitetail hunter


----------



## conservewild

Mcphearson Olympus Mathews before they where Mathews


----------



## ComicRelief365

Early 2000s Browning Compound! Great starter bow for hunting and range shooting!


----------



## tree_ghost

High country Brute force


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merlinron

I was 14 in 1969,... it was a God awful looking thing with cam hangers on the ends of the limbs. brand name was "Indian Archery",.. whether they actually made it or not,...I don't know.


----------



## txag1136

1985 Ben Pearson Renegade. 30" draw 70lb draw weight.


----------



## Scamper

Jennings Mod T


----------



## Alaska at heart

Bear Polar II.....four wheeler including idlers. You had to put the plastic coated steel cables over the idlers before shooting and then take them off at rest. 55# and slow by today's standards, but I learned to shoot with that bow and it fueled a fire that has continued to burn the past 44 years.


----------



## RealDakota

My first 4 were various Allen models.


----------



## Tnsportsman86

I think mine was called a golden eagle


----------



## Rick1985

danreid27 said:


> Mine was a Bear Black Bear/ 50# Pull...many moons ago.. imp:


----------



## Rick1985

Matthew's Drenalin solo cam. Still one of the best hunting bows they ever made... bring it back Matthew's


----------



## bltefft

Man, it was a LONG time ago, but it was a Bear White Tail.


----------



## Strebor

Browning Summit 2. I bought it back in '94 and it is still my only bow. Its old enough now that folks at the range notice it. Some people compliment its sound. I'm finally getting a new bow this Xmas and will use the old bow for bare bow shooting.


----------



## merlinron

mine was an Indian Archery compound. complete with big ugly hanger brackets on the limbs. that was in 1969 and i was 14.


----------



## BigXX78

Bear Whitetail Ii. I got in 1987 and hunted with it for 10 years.


----------



## ruffjason

I think it was a brand called YORK. Not certain tho. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JSTTH5US

Used my dads Bear Whitetail compound (I think that’s what it was called) but my first own compound was a Golden Eagle Falcon Flame in advantage camo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddymac

That's been over 40 years ago, but if memory serves me correct, and many times it doesn't, it was a Bear Cheyenne Hunter, an almost exact copy of the original Whitetail Hunter. The Cheyenne was black and the weight adjustment was via an arm with a wheel on it that you could loosen and turn to marks with a letter, the Whitetail was brown and had the same wheel but you had to move the wheel to a different hole in the bracket.

Sitting here thinking about it, I'm not sure I was even driving age at the time, I do remember going with my mom to get it for my birthday, what a special and unexpected memory, thanks to whomever started this thread, glad I ran across it.


----------



## BillyJack1975

1991 Bear whitetail II in Illususion camo. I painted houses with my dad that summer to save up for it. Mail order Gander Mountain special 89.00. First kill (skunk) with it. Wish I still had it. Great memories.


----------



## Elgavilan

My first compound was a Wing Impact, built like a one piece recurve bow but with wheels on the ends of the limbs. Bought it in 1975. It had a 4 brass pin sight on it and I killed my first bull elk with it in New Mexico in 1980 using aluminum arrows and Savora broadheads. 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michigander78

Don’t remember the model but it was a wood riser browning. The model that liked to come apart lol


----------



## t35henry

danreid27 said:


> Mine was a Bear Black Bear/ 50# Pull...many moons ago.. imp:


Mine too, still have it.


----------



## Whalerbow

Hoyt defiant!


----------



## rn3

Eurostadt said:


> Hoyt Rambo. Saw the movie, went out and bought one.


My wife painted that bow for you.


----------



## smcalpine05

Mine was a Hoyt.


----------



## df06

Bear whitetail hunter. Believe I paid $49 for it in 1977. Killed a whitetail with it, and moved on to Jennings bows for a few years.


----------



## DryHollow

I had a Bear Blackbear that I bought as a kit. It came with a quiver and arrows and a cheap finger release


----------



## RJH1

Martin black panther. 80 pounds, slow as molasses, and a draw length 1.5 inches too long, and the draw length was measured by the "pro" shop lol. 

Black panther, who the hell picked that name haha


----------



## dangerdave

Bear flare. I was a sucker for those wide, wide limbs. Truly one of a kind.


----------



## Dustoff

PSE Fitzgerald 40#. Shot it for about 2 years and then traded it for a PSE Nova. It was a great bow for a 13 year old kid just getting into the sport. I have my dad to thank for my errant spending in regards to this sport.


----------



## wvbowhunter1955

Mine was a Darton SL50


----------



## PSJOFRN19

PSE Tazman 82lbs. peak weight.


----------



## joel308cal

A Bear Whitetail back in ‘93.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Bear panda


----------



## BigXX78

1986 Bear Whitetail II. It had the new "cams", rather than the wheels! LOL!


----------



## Teaka

1988. Browning something, I don’t even remember for sure.


----------



## Duckslayer1

Bear Vapor shot it for 13 years. Wish I would have upgraded sooner lol


----------



## Njjeep21

Mathews DXT


----------



## greg ledger

Mine was a Pearson . Teardrop cables stick on rest . Prehistoric by today's standards.


----------



## NeckBeard

Wow some young ‘uns in here.

Indian Archery Deer Slayer circa 1982 out of the JC Penny catalog!


----------



## CarbonWarrior

PSE Spirit USA... bought with my paper route money!


----------



## Since1985Tx

_1985 Hoyt/Easton USA
ProHunter.........70lbs.
Magnesium, factory olive green and black riser/limbs. Teardrop cable and string on machined aluminum wheels._


----------



## CuBob

Bear white tail hunter in the late 70’s


----------



## KitsapDan

For this noob, a Mathews Conquest 4.

followed up with a Mathews Traverse.

I consider myself all set for bows now!


----------



## BamStickSlinger

50# Bear Black Bear for me also


----------



## Desertx

Pse omen


----------



## CZMark

Mine was a Bear Brown Bear, 2 wheel.


----------



## bear-of-grayling

Browning Stalker. Walnut. My high school girlfriend bought it for me for Christmas. 1974. First I heard of a Compound Bow. Draw was non adjustable and to short for me. Nobody knew anything about them. Beautiful bow. Gorgeous girl!!! Still friends to this day.


----------



## BassmanDerek

Pse nova


----------



## Dummy157

PSE Fire Flight Express 84#, bow was
Made by a dealer in Indiana and signed by Pete Shepley


----------



## hockeyref

1976 Pearson Model 210


----------



## atb994

Browning 40# , still have it and might throw on a bow fishing reel for it for fun.


----------



## Gimli's Ghost

I still have my first and only compound bow. I got it at a salvage store for ten bucks, heavily used and slathered with black paint. No way of telling the brand name.
I only got it on a whim because I wanted to see how these worked before buying a new one.
Power was impressive, so much so that my aluminum arrows warped even though my target was a commercial model packed with dense collapsed cell foam.
The bow has been hanging high on a wall ever since. Been meaning to give it to a friend who lost his archery equipment in a house fire.


----------



## bowglo

Bear Alaskan


----------



## Txduckcutter

old old bear!


----------



## THA

PSE Carrol Intruder


----------



## Lawlor Coe

Hoyt Power Max 2017


----------



## Itchintogo

Bear Cub. I’m over 40 now, and I remember my mom bringing me to Springs Sporting Goods to buy it. I couldn’t afford a target so I shot my old plastic Halloween pumpkin bucket.


----------



## MountNMan57

Bear Whitetail - 1973 I believe


----------



## Schnidly3658

Mine was a Browning Stalker II


----------



## dusterdemon

Bear Whitetail Hunter


----------



## Bharrell1

Darton Avalanche


----------



## Bharrell1

It was then I found out I was left handed


----------



## Emuhlee.Anne

Diamond something. Shot that thing better than my new hoyt lol


----------



## BentinMiddle

Well, first compound bow I ever used was my older brothers Pro Line Hurricane XG1 Magnum-- a laminated wood bow from 1984 or 1985. I believe he used it for one elk hunt in the late 1980s and that was it! The bow's been in his closet ever since, except when I borrow it to take it out with my friends (one such friend above, in the picture that I took last year.)


And yes, he is holding it upside down in that photo. But we didn't shoot it that way!


----------



## BentinMiddle

My own first bow as an adult was a very old Bear Whitetail Hunter that I picked up on craigslist for $30 and probably invested about another hundred dollars in within weeks, adding a new rubber peep sight to its string, adding a D-loop for my mechanical trigger release, and replacing the missing arrow rest. (and buying several arrows for it.)




It works great for backyard target practice trying to keep 8 inch groups at 30 yards.


My friend is using it in the pic below.


----------



## Bswaim00

danreid27 said:


> Mine was a Bear Black Bear/ 50# Pull...many moons ago.. imp:


Martin


----------



## Steven Bressan

My first experience was in 1975 when I won an Allen Compound Bow at a shooting match in Idaho. Coldest place I've ever been. I didn't shoot it much because I was so happy with my recurves and as a PAA member I couldn't use it for competition so I gave it to my brother. He was very successful and took a number of deer with it. 

Back the, who knew how compounds would have such an effect on archery. Glad it happened. Eventually I was a sponsored shooter for High Country. I got use to the let off of the compounds and really enjoy shooting a 70 pound bow and holding 30 something. Those were good old days.


----------



## Old Gold Eagle

Mine was a Browning Explorer II. Wasn't a real fan of it so sold it and bought a Golden Eagle Eagle round wheel.


----------



## Steven Bressan

Mine was an Allen. One of the first ones made. What an experience that was back in the 70s. Archery has come a long way.


----------



## Jdandywv

Bear Element


----------



## Bmills3577

Pearson rougue


----------



## svivian

Mathews switchback


----------



## DKennedy951

Browning black knight


----------



## pliberty

mid 1980's wood laminate recurve limbs. It was beautiful. I think it was a Proline. Bought it used. I remember my next bow was a new Proline with radical fiberglass limbs. 72# draw back then was not as nice as it is today.


----------



## Nick portune

bear whitetail 2


----------



## kballer1

1970 Astro 4 wheeler.


----------



## Hoytarcher62

Bear Blactail hunter ? basically the whitetail hunter without the cable anchoring to the riser , probably mid 70's


----------



## Totembear

Pearson Cherokee


----------



## Matthilt

A browning bow. Can’t remember the name


----------



## Razorbrock

High country 40lb pull when I was 10 or so. Can’t remember the model


----------



## Valen

Mine is an original Jennings 4 wheeler. it is a custom version with chrome cable anchors.








My Bespoke version.









original model S


----------



## clafata17

Ole Hoyt banshee


----------



## rn3

Valen said:


> Mine is an original Jennings 4 wheeler. it is a custom version with chrome cable anchors.
> View attachment 7549327
> 
> My Bespoke version.
> View attachment 7549334
> 
> 
> original model S


One of the most comfortable grips.


----------



## evans1010

XI Silverhawk when i was 8 or so with lots of red XX Gamegetters!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat1996

Bear compound bow around 1982 model. Great rig for a kid!


----------



## Tagem

Bear legit rth set to 50#


----------



## Tradboweric

Old darton compound that the riser snapped in half on me


----------



## Thunder16

Darton 55MXR


----------



## Clayf250

Hoyt Superslam Supreme…HEAVY OLD *******!


----------



## NCBuckNBass

I had a Bear four wheel compound that I think was painted brown if I recall right ca. 1975 when I was in middle school or maybe 5th or 6th grade. Maybe it was called a Whitetail not sure but I do remember having a two wheel Bear also that I think was also called a Whitetail. Before that I had a Bear recurve wood laminated bow ( maybe a Kodiak although I do remember it being real short tip to tip) that was way too hard for me to pull back but it looked so cool. I think all of these bows were K-Mart purchase with grass cutting money

I killed my first deer with a wrist rocket using an arrow tipped with a Bear broadhead at ten feet by ambushing it on a deer trail in a thick willow and cattail swamp.


----------



## massredneck

Jennings T-Star was the first one I ever really shot. 
Was given a Pearson Pro Staff 4000 that didn't fit me at all, never could shoot it.


----------



## Sparky Brady

Darton SL 50


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zar2120

Parker buckshot


----------



## 15strand

Browning Pro 600


----------



## CASHMONEY

1990? fireflight used. Traded it on a new 92 mach 6 three months later...


----------



## GitU1

danreid27 said:


> Mine was a Bear Black Bear/ 50# Pull...many moons ago.. imp:


Golden Eagle. My nephew still shoots it.


----------



## HGC

Bear polar ltd


----------



## CLROutside

Bear Whitetail Hunter. Cutting grass money bought it in about 84-85 I thing from a Coast to Coast hardware store. Probably 85 bucks If I remember correct. I was 14 or 15.


----------



## 60bogey

Mine was a Jennings T-star


----------



## Justin850

Parker. Then Hoyt Ultra Tec


----------



## Christian myrick

Mathews halon 32. 3 months ago.


----------



## Robert Brown

Golden Eagle Hawk. 28 inch draw 70 lbs. I think 60% let off.


----------



## Capt'n D

I had the first ever youth Equalizer compound bow that was made by Ben Pearson Archery. Dick Tone delivered it to our house. I'm guessing around 1978.


----------



## jjjefferson

Mine was a Bear Whitetail II. It was good to get started with....but I outgrew it quickly


----------



## abastedo75

danreid27 said:


> Mine was a Bear Black Bear/ 50# Pull...many moons ago.. imp:


So my entire family shoots! My oldest daughter was a diamond edge 320, my wife and I Elite bows and my youngest daughter was a bear.


----------



## Steven Bressan

Allen Compound. One of the first made. What a great new experience at the time.


----------



## richyrich408

Mathew’s Heli-M


----------



## One-Eyed Archer

Capt'n D said:


> I had the first ever youth Equalizer compound bow that was made by Ben Pearson Archery. Dick Tone delivered it to our house. I'm guessing around 1978.


This was my first bow as well!! Accidentally dopped it out of a tree when I was 13 and a limb didn't survive. Next bow was a Jennings Lightning that I still own. 🙃


----------



## Capt'n D

One-Eyed Archer said:


> This was my first bow as well!! Accidentally dopped it out of a tree when I was 13 and a limb didn't survive. Next bow was a Jennings Lightning that I still own. 🙃


I still have mine.


----------



## Melody09

Mine was a Hoyt Ruckus. 
My dad says his was an XI Silverhawk.
My moms was a Mathews Outback.


----------



## BabyBuckKiller

Martin Jaguar


----------



## IrishDave

Bear Black Mag 1980ish


----------



## hatcreekcc

High Country Silent Hunter


----------



## 808Kahuna

Diamond Infinite Edge


----------



## Primeshooter67

60# darton from late 90s


----------



## vtarcher75

Browning xcellerator 3


----------



## Stefus_Prime

A 65# compound bow with a broken pulley that I bought for $20. I nearly blew my shoulder out pulling it back each time but I didn't know any better lol.


----------



## Trav30x

Browning micro adrenaline


----------



## bigbuckdn

Bear Black Tail


----------



## OkieTrad

Some cheap old Browning compound with cams about 2" in diameter. Don't remember the model but it maxed at 45 lbs. Got my first archery harvest with it, complete pass through at 22 yards.


----------



## A.Princey

PSE Thunderbolt


----------



## Primeshooter67

An old Darton with hatchet cams. Was fast back then!


----------

